# Air Fried Chicken with Spinach and Mozzarella.



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Looks good. We tried your air fried Panko crusted pork chops and liked them. Doing baked potatoes today in the air fryer I think and drumsticks in the oven. I bought the companion cookbook for my air fryer, meh, lots of recipes sauces, appetizers, meat, veggies. I think the air fryer is a tool to use in conjunction with other cooking methods rather than a stand alone method for a complete meal.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Chicken is good in the air fryer…It’s cooks in half the time and doesn't need heat up time like a big oven does. It also cuts down on frying, so it’s healthier for you.

For whole chicken I use our Wolfgang Puck pressure steam oven a three pound chicken cooks in 35 minutes. The air fryer cooks from the top down, ( like a broiler) so a whole chicken gets over crispy on the top. But, the air fryer is still great for chicken pieces.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Chicken is good in the air fryer…It’s cooks in half the time and doesn't need heat up time like a big oven does. It also cuts down on frying, so it’s healthier for you.
> 
> For whole chicken I use our Wolfgang Puck pressure steam oven a three pound chicken cooks in 35 minutes. The air fryer cooks from the top down, ( like a broiler) so a whole chicken gets over crispy on the top. But, the air fryer is still great for chicken pieces.


I'm doing 10 drumsticks and that all won't go in my air fryer at one time so in the oven. Air fryer would take as long or longer doing them in 2 or more batches. I am supposed to be able to cook a whole 5 lb chicken but I've never seen one that small in grocery stores. Thinking about a couple Cornish Hens (little chicken don't cha know), no such thing as a cornish hen.


----------

